# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  معجم الأسماء العربية

## ياســـر

أحبتي الكرام ..


أهدي إليكم هذا الموضوع 


لكل منا اسم 

*ولكن ..*

هل تعرف ما معنى اسمك ؟


أقدم لكم في هذا الموضوع وفيه صفحة بشبكة محيط تتيح لك البحث عن معنى اسمك 
كل ما هومطلوب منك هو إدخال الاسم 
( وتأكد من كتابته بشكل صحيح )


والآن إليكم المعجم

اضغط هنا

----------

